# David Baxter



## Jackie (Jun 22, 2009)

I was just doing a search for something related to music and found this!

TheStar.com | entertainment | Back-up musician David Baxter takes centre stage

Just wondering if the owner of this site is related or maybe has a double life:lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 22, 2009)

rockstar Psychologist by day, rocker by night...Now we know


----------



## Jackie (Jun 22, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> rockstar Psychologist by day, rocker by night...Now we know




The truth is out! Thats proberly why Mr Baxter has sometimes got tired on his mood settings, because hes been up all night living the celebrity lifestyle:lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish I could say it's the same person, but it's not.

I do play guitar but I think I'm approaching the time when I'll have to give up my dream of becoming a multimillionaire rock star.


----------



## Andy (Jun 22, 2009)

I knew it! I knew I recognized him as the guitar-slinging sidekick for country rockers Lori Yates and Justin Rutledge! :crazy:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 22, 2009)

"Oh yes, I remember dem good'ol days.  I once new a man.  Name was David, I believe.  Poor thing got his heart broke.  Yup, he always wanted to be rocker boy.  Never got to do that though, poor thing.  All he ever ended up doing with his life was being one of dem head doctors - poor thing... "

http://www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/dcl/lowres/dcln56l.jpg


http://www.cartoonstock.com/lowres/wda1444l.jpg

:lol:  Still a fan Dr. B - even though you're _*only*_ a psychologist.  And who knows, you still may be a famous "rocker" some day? ....http://ludogorie91.com/images/products/big/RockingChair.jpg


----------



## binqs (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh, gosh...the words "off" and "rocker"--I dasn't.    I've already been fooled by the "Opera" submission--Puccini's "Madam Butterfly," Service Pack XXIIv2.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 23, 2009)

:lol:..Yes, I got suckered into the whole Opera thing myself.  Not quite Madam Butterfly is it?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 24, 2009)

> Puccini's "Madam Butterfly," Service Pack XXIIv2.



My mom used to sing that (without the service packs) while she did the laundry and ironing...


----------



## HBas (Jun 24, 2009)

HaHaHa - one thing for sure, the best cheer up is reading all these threads where you guys are being playful and witty 

:2thumbs:


----------

